# Sun-Dried Tomato Tapenade On Polenta Triangles



## mish (Jan 19, 2005)

This recipe caught my attention & wanted to pass it along.

Sun-Dried Tomato Tapenade On Polenta Triangles
TAPENADE
12 black brine-cured olives (like kalamata), pitted
9 sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil, coarsley chopped, well-drained
1/4 cup chopped fesh parsley
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 teaspoon balsamic vinegar
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme
1 garlic clove, minced

POLENTA
1 1/4 cups whipping cream
1 1/4 cups water
3/4 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup yellow cornmeal
3/4 teaspoon tabasco
4 tablespoons olive oil
chopped fresh parsley

For tapenade: Combine all ingredients in processor. Using off/on turns, process until finely chopped. Transfer to a small bowl. Season with salt and pepper.

For polenta: Combine cream, water and salt in heavy medium saucepan. Bring to boil. Gradually whisk in cornmeal. Reduce heat to medium-low and stir until polenta is thick, about 10 minutes. Mix in hot sauce. Season with pepper.

Pour into an 8-inch square glass baking dish. Chill until cold, about 1 hour. Cut polenta into 12 squares. Cut each square in half diagonally, forming 24 triangles.

Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in a heavy large non-stick skillet over high heat. 

Working in batches, add polenta triangles and saute until golden, adding remaining 2 T. oil as necessary, about 2 minutes per side per batch. Transfer polenta to paper towels, drain. Divide tapenade among triangles. Arrange on platter. Garnish with parsley. Serve at room temperature.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never met a sun-dried tomato that I didn't like!

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 19, 2005)

mish, you've solved the problem of what to do with the half-empty jar of tapenade I have in the fridge!  And we are invited out for football on Sunday - perfect munchie to bring along.


----------

